# Car Tire Inflator Problem



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I bought a 12v tire inflator and usually it works but sometimes it blows the fuses in our cars and I am running the cars while using it.

Our car manual says anything plugged into the 12v outlets should not exceed 10 amps. The problem is can't find a tire inflator that doesn't exceed 10 amps.

What are you using as a portable 12v tire inflator?

I could buy an air compressor for the garage and use that when at home but it doesn't help me if I wake up in Algonquin Park with an almost flat tire like I did last summer where the closest garage with air is 30 minutes away.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Connect directly to the car battery...alligator clip adapter.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Paul Running said:


> Connect directly to the car battery...alligator clip adapter.


That would involve cutting the 12v connector off, stripping the wire ends and attaching the alligator clips?


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

We have one in each car and use them often. Regular tire inflater/compressors from Can Tire. Never had a problem with blowing fuses in either car.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

John123 said:


> We have one in each car and use them often. Regular tire inflater/compressors from Can Tire. Never had a problem with blowing fuses in either car.


You're lucky. I just blew a fuse in my car. 

PS Changing fuses in a Corolla is a nightmare.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

You can get some battery chargers that have a compressor, or a compressor with a battery.



https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/motomaster-900a-booster-pack-with-air-compressor-0112065p.html



Oh yeah, lots of those battery chargers have a 12V jack on them.

I’ve got a compressor that came with my previous car, also a MINI, that I’ve used. I’ll check to see if there is a rating on it.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

try going up 5 amps on the fuse .. 15 instead of 10 amp.

or add another lighter socket specifically for the compressor ( 20 amp circuit )


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

oldjoat said:


> try going up 5 amps on the fuse .. 15 instead of 10 amp.
> 
> or add another lighter socket specifically for the compressor ( 20 amp circuit )


The fuse already is 15 amps.

That's beyond my skill level.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Hammerhands said:


> I’ve got a compressor that came with my previous car, also a MINI, that I’ve used. I’ll check to see if there is a rating on it.


It is 15A.









Mini Cooper Tool Kit Tire Inflator R50 02-06 OEM R53 S | eBay


Mini Cooper Tool Kit Tire Inflator R50 02-06 OEM R53 S This item is used with normal wear & tear. Click to view picture & details. Confirm fitment with your dealer or mechanic.



www.ebay.com







Hammerhands said:


> You can get some battery chargers that have a compressor, or a compressor with a battery.


You have to remember to charge it every once in a while.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Guncho said:


> The fuse already is 15 amps.


then go up to 20 (still just 5 over )


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

12V 24V Cigarette Lighter Socket Adapter with Battery Clip-on Clamps, Connecting Cable with Clips for Powering Car Appliance: Amazon.ca: Electronics


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Hammerhands said:


> It is 15A.


Right and I'm betting the fuse for your 12v outlet is 15a. 

I'm really surprised your aren't blowing fuses left right and centre.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

oldjoat said:


> then go up to 20 (still just 5 over )


Is that wise? Isn't it 15 for a reason?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> 12V 24V Cigarette Lighter Socket Adapter with Battery Clip-on Clamps, Connecting Cable with Clips for Powering Car Appliance: Amazon.ca: Electronics
> 
> View attachment 363454


Thanks man that looks perfect.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Guncho said:


> That's beyond my skill level.


mmmm... an after market lighter socket with 2 wires to clip onto the battery when needed
RED to center lug of socket (HOT) , BLACK to the shell of socket (GRND)
then plug the compressor in ...
remove from battery when finished and store as usual .

5 over isn't gonna do much harm. the wiring is heavier than you think ... just *don't go more than 5 *


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

oldjoat said:


> mmmm... an after market lighter socket with 2 wires to clip onto the battery when needed
> RED to center lug of socket (HOT) , BLACK to the shell of socket (GRND)
> then plug the compressor in ...
> remove from battery when finished and store as usual .
> ...


Oh sorry I thought you were suggesting modifying my car.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Guncho said:


> Right and I'm betting the fuse for your 12v outlet is 15a.
> 
> I'm really surprised your aren't blowing fuses left right and centre.


It looks like it is a 20A fuse on the MINI.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

mod away ... depends on your skills / ability 
BTW ... the 12V compressor usually doesn't care if you hook it up backwards , it uses 1 way check valves 


@BlueRocker got it right for the aftermarket socket ...


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Hammerhands said:


> It looks like it is a 20A fuse on the MINI.


Wonder why Toyota uses a 15. Same on the Sienna we had, my Corolla and our Highlander.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

oldjoat said:


> mod away ... depends on your skills / ability
> BTW ... the 12V compressor usually doesn't care if you hook it up backwards , it uses 1 way check valves
> 
> 
> @BlueRocker got it right for the aftermarket socket ...


My automotive skills are I can put air in the tires, change a fuse (with swearing) and put gas in them.

My computer/owners manual reading skills are much better though so if you need someone to change the clock in your car when the clocks change, I'm your man.

I ordered the adaptor. I am done with trying to run a tire inflator off a 12v car outlet.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

the unit is a cigarette lighter socket ... the units only draw XX amps ... that's what they are designed for ( and rated ) by the engineers of Toyota / Honda / etc.

some others are power accessory sockets ... usually in the trunk and rated for 25 amps or better ( and heavier wiring )


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

oldjoat said:


> some others are power accessory sockets ... usually in the trunk and rated for 25 amps or better ( and heavier wiring )


I was going to ask, do you have a socket in the trunk?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

yup ... Jetta / Golf / Passat

all the higher end units have'em ...


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Hammerhands said:


> I was going to ask, do you have a socket in the trunk?


In the Corolla no and surprisingly not in our 2018 Highlander either.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

I had one that did that, turned out to be damage on the DC cord that caused a short when you twisted it the wrong way - check the DC cord and cigarette lighter plug.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/as-seen-on-tv-air-hawk-air-compressor-2996308p.html


I have been using this for my wheelchair and tires for years now and never have blown a fuse works great as my tire pressure on my chair is 75lbs.
Have you checked you center console there should be a stronger outlet there but I have seen others with one in the rear also so I don't know why yours doesn't as they are standard on highlanders


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Ship of fools said:


> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/as-seen-on-tv-air-hawk-air-compressor-2996308p.html
> 
> 
> I have been using this for my wheelchair and tires for years now and never have blown a fuse works great as my tire pressure on my chair is 75lbs.
> Have you checked you center console there should be a stronger outlet there but I have seen others with one in the rear also so I don't know why yours doesn't as they are standard on highlanders


Both the Corolla and the Highlander have an outlet in the dashboard and in the centre armrest console. Neither have one in the back. It's a common complaint with this generation of Highlander.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Permanent Waves said:


> I had one that did that, turned out to be damage on the DC cord that caused a short when you twisted it the wrong way - check the DC cord and cigarette lighter plug.


You might be onto something. How would I check the power cord?

Also I don't know much about cars but now the outlet in the Corolla in the armrest is not working at all even though I changed the one fuse. Any idea if on a 2010 Toyota Corolla if there's one fuse for both outlets or they each have their own?


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Guncho said:


> You might be onto something. How would I check the power cord?
> 
> Also I don't know much about cars but now the outlet in the Corolla in the armrest is not working at all even though I changed the one fuse. Any idea if on a 2010 Toyota Corolla if there's one fuse for both outlets or they each have their own?


Trace the wire from one end to the other and look for cuts or tears - mine was torn coming out of the unit, in the pocket where you're supposed to coil the power cable back for storage, and the copper conductor was exposed and would short when twisted. Blew outlets on both cars before I figured it out. 

I would suspect the cigarette lighter and armrest outlet would be on separate circuits:









Toyota Corolla (2009 - 2012) - fuse box diagram - Auto Genius


Toyota Corolla (2009 - 2012) - fuse box diagram




www.autogenius.info


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Permanent Waves said:


> Trace the wire from one end to the other and look for cuts or tears - mine was torn coming out of the unit, in the pocket where you're supposed to coil the power cable back for storage, and the copper conductor was exposed and would short when twisted. Blew outlets on both cars before I figured it out.
> 
> I would suspect the cigarette lighter and armrest outlet would be on separate circuits:
> 
> ...


Yep you nailed it.

I separated the wires, wrapped them in electrical tape, then wrapped the two wires in more electrical tape.

As for the fuses, I cannot find a diagram that matches my panel but I have changed 23 (fixed the cigg lighter in the dashboard) and 12 which did not fix the outlet in the armrest. Any ideas? I figure it's got to be a 15a fuse. Is it possible that the short fuse fried something in the outlet?


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

I find those fuse box diagrams pretty misleading sometimes. It s possible that you can find the blown fuse by looking directly at them or with a flash light, some of them go darker when blown. It is possible that the fuse may be in the other fuse box under the hood.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't use that outlet much anyway so maybe I'll just leave it for the next time I'm in the garage getting an oil change.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

look at 11 & 12 fuses


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

oldjoat said:


> look at 11 & 12 fuses


I checked 12 and it was fine.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Guncho said:


> Yep you nailed it.
> 
> I separated the wires, wrapped them in electrical tape, then wrapped the two wires in more electrical tape.
> 
> ...





Guncho said:


> I checked 12 and it was fine.


Maybe the car has to be turned on to accessories for that particular outlet to work.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I bought an "Air Hawk" two years ago and was happy to have it last Winter : For the first time, I had to inflate my tires that used to loose between four and seven pressure pounds a week !!!
I used it with its portable battery first (to be charged on house power) but turned to use car power : both worked fine.

I had never encountered such a situation since I always have two mounted sets of tires, say Summer and Winter and the same Winter set was doing fine the year before. Sure I will have those fixed with new valves (twelve years old) next Fall though.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

John123 said:


> Maybe the car has to be turned on to accessories for that particular outlet to work.


It was.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i have this, and i really like it









Amazon.com: Avid Power Tire Inflator Air Compressor, 12V DC / 110V AC Dual Power Tire Pump with Inflation and Deflation Modes, Dual Powerful Motors, Digital Pressure Gauge : Everything Else


Amazon.com: Avid Power Tire Inflator Air Compressor, 12V DC / 110V AC Dual Power Tire Pump with Inflation and Deflation Modes, Dual Powerful Motors, Digital Pressure Gauge : Everything Else



www.amazon.com


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

cheezyridr said:


> i have this, and i really like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. I fixed mine so all good now.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

You could always just keep a can of Slime or some other tire inflator/puncture sealant in the car. Thats what guys in my sports car club do, as theres very little room for stuff in our cars, and issues are unlikely.
Between that and the spare tire in the car, and of course, youre doing monthly checks of air pressure on your tires, and possibly a roadside assistance membership, you should be ok.

You seem to have a disproportionate amount of issues with your wheels though


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Diablo said:


> You could always just keep a can of Slime or some other tire inflator/puncture sealant in the car. Thats what guys in my sports car club do, as theres very little room for stuff in our cars, and issues are unlikely.
> Between that and the spare tire in the car, and of course, youre doing monthly checks of air pressure on your tires, and possibly a roadside assistance membership, you should be ok.
> 
> You seem to have a disproportionate amount of issues with your wheels though
> View attachment 363796


The issue was resolved. The twisting of the wires on the tire inflator had caused the rubber to crack allowing the two wires to touch and short out.

It's my understanding that once you use that slime stuff, your tire is effectively ruined. It's a last resort option.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Guncho said:


> It's my understanding that once you use that slime stuff, your tire is effectively ruined. It's a last resort option.


I think thats highly dubious, if not absurd. Slime/fix a flat products are meant to be used temporarily if you have a puncture, to get you home/a tire shop. at which point the shop will wash out...it remains liquid for a long time. Ive used it on bike tires and seen first hand what the stuff looks like a couple months later.
now, if some cheapskate/fool thinks its a permanent solution, well, stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Diablo said:


> I think thats highly dubious, if not absurd. Slime/fix a flat products are meant to be used temporarily if you have a puncture, to get you home/a tire shop. at which point the shop will wash out...it remains liquid for a long time. Ive used it on bike tires and seen first hand what the stuff looks like a couple months later.
> now, if some cheapskate/fool thinks its a permanent solution, well, stupid is as stupid does.


Sounds like you are right as long as you get the stuff cleaned out soon.

"If you use a tire sealant, you should get the tire professionally repaired or replaced as quickly as possible—typically within 100 miles or as directed by the product.
Sealants coat the inside of the tire and wheel with a messy residue, which a tire shop has to clean out, possibly causing extra expense. They can potentially gum up the tire-pressure monitor sensor (TPMS), if so equipped, risking erroneous readings. Most products specifically claim that they are TPMS safe."


----------

